# Last Album You Bought



## Tryp (Jul 7, 2009)

Whether it was vinyl, CD, or downloaded, what was it?

Today I bought 3 CD's.

Fantasies - *Metric*

The Airing of Grievances - *Titus Andronicus*

Questamation - *Ubiquitous Synergy Seeker*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 7, 2009)

last three
1:Metallica-Death Magnetic
2:AC(lightning bolt)DC-Black Ice (well i actually won it by being the 7th caller to 107.7 SFR)
3: Don Mclean-Greatest Hits (American Pie)


----------



## X (Jul 7, 2009)

about 8 months ago, got 5 cd albums from a 25 cent box.

breaking benjamin: we are not alone
linkin park: re-animation
linkin park: Minutes to Midnight
linkin park: Meteora
linkin park: Hybrid Theory


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

The last album i got was by The Electric Light Orchestra and it is ELO'S greatest hits. I got it mostly for Telephone line, Mr.BlueSly and turned to stone


----------



## Lukar (Jul 7, 2009)

X said:


> about 8 months ago, got 5 cd albums from a 25 cent box.
> 
> breaking benjamin: we are not alone
> linkin park: re-animation
> ...



I envy you. D: I would've loved to have bought Meteora, lol.

I bought _21st Century Breakdown_ by Green Day on Sunday at Target. I would've gotten it at Barnes and Noble instead since it's a bit closer, but it cost about $5 less at Target. The day before, I bought Queen's _Greatest Hits_ CD (The 1992 version) at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Jelly (Jul 7, 2009)

Pornos for Pyros - Pornos for Pyros
Revolver (US Edition) - Beatles
Sex - The Necks
Remain In Light - Talking Heads
Second Coming - Stone Roses


----------



## Isen (Jul 7, 2009)

Dinosaur Jr.- Farm


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 7, 2009)

Hold your Colour, by Pendulum


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 7, 2009)

Bulldog Mansion - Bulldog Mansion 01*Funk


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Drunken Lullabies - Flogging Molly
Monkies For Nothin' And Chimps For Free - Reel Big Fish
Duet All Night Long - Reel Big Fish + others
So Much For The Afterglow - Everclear


----------



## Takun (Jul 8, 2009)

Huh, Brand New to try out or Radiohead - In Rainbows since I never bought a physical copy when it came out.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 8, 2009)

The Crystal Method's, "Divided By Night".

Far from there best, but I am a fan and collector. They really do need to hop back on there game.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 8, 2009)

the last album i bought (not including abums bought via zune pass) was stranger than fiction by bad religion.

gota love zune pass. $15 a month for as many shitloads of songs you can stand to download.


----------



## Shino (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm afraid to answer this honestly.

Ah, what the hell. I think it was Morning View by Incubus. And yes, my music collection is up-to-date. Eh, I feel so guilty all of a sudden...


----------



## D Void (Jul 8, 2009)

Powerslave by Iron Maiden, I had to get the CD as my record 
player broke. I also got a Cd that  most find desterbed beyond reason.
Cannibal corpses Tomb of the Mutilated.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 8, 2009)

Opeth - Damnation
My Dying Bride - The Angel and the Dark River/Re-release


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 8, 2009)

The Bouncing Souls - The Gold Record.

http://www.epitaph.com/artists/album/481/The_Gold_Record


----------



## shobonimaster (Jul 8, 2009)

I think it was:

Some Clint Black CD

Lonestar- Lonely Grill


----------



## X (Jul 8, 2009)

Lukar said:


> I envy you. D: I would've loved to have bought Meteora, lol.



for the songs? or is it some special album cover or something?


----------



## Neek0 (Jul 8, 2009)

Last thing with a full track listing was Trapt Someone in Control.
Im more of a 'its on the internet why am I paying for it' person


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 8, 2009)

Who buys albums anymore? Downloading illegally is the new fad!


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 8, 2009)

The Killers - Hot Fuss
and
Red Hot Chili Peppers - What Hits?


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 8, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> Who buys albums anymore? Downloading illegally is the new fad!


 
That fad's pretty old, dude.  Although it is still the norm. 

Last album I bought was "Colors" by Between the Buried and Me.  Bought it about 10 days ago.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 8, 2009)

Evoken - Embrace the Emptiness
Evoken - Quietus
Evoken - Antithesis of Light

The band in question


----------



## Teracat (Jul 8, 2009)

"Soapbox Heroes" - Enter The Haggis

Fuck yeah bagpipe rock.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 8, 2009)

The Police - Certifiable; live in Buenos Aires. 3 record set on 180 gram vinyl . Sounds awesome, great performance and recording.
Oddly enough, it's only available in best buy stores, not online.
I felt all nostalgic buying vinyl in a store again, instant gratification and no shipping!


----------



## Morroke (Jul 9, 2009)

Demon Days - Gorillaz

I pick up bands AFTER they stop being really popular.


----------



## Takun (Jul 9, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Demon Days - Gorillaz
> 
> I pick up bands AFTER they stop being really popular.



haha, too bad.  I got Demon Days when it first came out.  :awesome:


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 9, 2009)

The Residents - Deluxe Mole Show Package. $120.

Includes 70 minute radio special on CD,  a DVD of the first Mole Show, backdrop cards from the actual tour backdrops, chipboard package, miniature shovel, burlap sack to hold all of it.

Only 350 copies being sold.

Totally excited.


----------



## Arcadium (Jul 11, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> Who buys albums anymore? Downloading illegally is the new fad!



I buy the albums of the Bands I support.


Like, I'll pay for the Sub-Level 03 album, and Coldplay's "Viva La Vida and Death and all his Friends (Album i bought before Divided by Night).


But I'll download things like Sound-Tracks, Massive Discographies, etc. Like U2. I love U2. I own U2 Albums (How to Dismantle an Atomic Bomb, and The Joshua Tree), but I have ALL of there other stuff, because there's so much, and it would cost me some srs cash moneyz.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 11, 2009)

People still buy music? =P

I bought P!nk - Funhouse, before that I put money towards a collective buying of RPM Live. I usually (illegally) download.

However, my friend is giving me his second album for free pretty soon XD His first one and his EP were/are frikkin awesome so can't wait for his new one. He's already played me one of the songs and it's amazing <3


----------



## DarkChaos (Jul 12, 2009)

Fujiya & Miyagi - Transparent Things

Really recommend them for anyone looking for something smoother to listen to in rock.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 12, 2009)

I downloaded Secede: Tryshasla in FLAC format for 15 USD.  oh god it's so good fapfapfap


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pearl Jam - Rearview Mirror


----------



## Emofur (Jul 12, 2009)

Slipknot - All Hope Is Gone (Special edition)


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 12, 2009)

Rasputin is my favorite music shop.

Just picked up Faith No More's entire discography for under $5 each. They were all in like new conditon, too.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

Emofur said:


> Slipknot - All Hope Is Gone (Special edition)


 
Great album.  Got that one recently, too.


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Jul 14, 2009)

Neotokyo - Soundtrack (geeky me :3)


----------



## Lazydabear (Jul 14, 2009)

T-pain-Epiphgany


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 15, 2009)

Yesterday I bought:
Yes: The Ladder
Vangelis: Direct
Vangelis: The City


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> The Residents - Deluxe Mole Show Package. $120.
> 
> Includes 70 minute radio special on CD,  a DVD of the first Mole Show, backdrop cards from the actual tour backdrops, chipboard package, miniature shovel, burlap sack to hold all of it.
> 
> ...



This is why I have a love/hate relationship with them.

I have 2 of their shirts, 5 of their DVDs, maybe about 20 physical releases (One of which was the $80 Cube-E boxset, in addition to other limited edition goodies) and the Freak Show CD-ROM which doesn't play on my computer at the moment. 

And you're going to sit there and tell me that I'm not entitled to hear The 12 Days of Brumalia? Well, considering I read an interview with Hardy Fox wherein he makes it known that he had Tivo in 2001, I'm going to assume that The Residents and Cryptic are doing farely well still and that they will not collapse if I decide to download some of their music for free.

The Residents are an American institution!



The Best of God is My Co-Pilot (You can browse the tracklist and liners here *NSFW*. )


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> 12 Days of Brumalia



To this day I am still kicking myself for never jumping on top of that. 

At the time I didn't have an internet connection or any kind of disposable income so the net release and CD were entirely lost to me.

In hindsight, though, there was a library downtown that I could've used. Whatever.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 18, 2009)

Placebo, Battle For the Sun

Definitely not as good as their Meds CD, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Tryp (Jul 18, 2009)

Billy Talent lll - *Billy Talent
*


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 18, 2009)

Rilvor said:


>


 
That is actually in My last three...

Bauhaus- Crackle
Joy Division- Substance
and The Best of Peter Tosh


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 18, 2009)

Sinister Exaggerator said:


> To this day I am still kicking myself for never jumping on top of that.
> 
> At the time I didn't have an internet connection or any kind of disposable income so the net release and CD were entirely lost to me.
> 
> In hindsight, though, there was a library downtown that I could've used. Whatever.



It's pretty prevalent on torrent sites. 


That is if you wish to go against the wishes of The Residents THEMSELVES.


To me, it was not such a big deal.


----------



## Isen (Jul 19, 2009)

Isis- Panopticon
Sunn O)))- Black One

I finally got around to buying them.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 19, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Placebo, Battle For the Sun
> 
> Definitely not as good as their Meds CD, but it's still pretty good.



You too, eh? *L*

Actually, I loved it more the Meds, from beginning to end *G*.  Especially Ashtray Heart, Bright Lights, and Julien.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 19, 2009)

Pet Shop Boys, "Yes" (Limited Edition).


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 19, 2009)

Billy Talent 1 & 2 ^^


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Pet Shop Boys, "Yes" (Limited Edition).


 
Pet Shop Boys are okay...


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Pet Shop Boys are okay...



LOL...? Alright, I'm glad you _kind of_ approve.


----------



## Piss Angel (Jul 20, 2009)

Disfear/Doomriders split 7"


----------

